# Mathews Cam lean - need help!



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

How does it look at full draw? Is the string coming out of the middle of the idler or off to one side?
A little tip I learned here on twisting yokes. If you think you want, say, 2 twist on the left side, do 1 twist on the left, and 1untwist on the right. It keeps the overall cable lenth about the same and gives you 2 twists worth of movement.


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

Havent checked it full draw for I am by myself. It sure seems gross just looking at it tho. I can see it leaning with my bare eye just standing behind the bow looking at it.


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

WOWWWWWWWWWWW ! I had my buddy pull my bow back so I could check the cam lean. It was terrible! I had to put 2 full twist on left and took 2 full twist off right to get it close. Something still seems a little strange about tho. But it does now shoot straight out to 40.


----------



## trx125 (Sep 10, 2008)

Check this out.
http://forums.mathewsinc.com/archer...ince-tuning-method-idler-lean-revision-43030/


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Draw it yourself and have your buddy look at it.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

How YOU grip the bow may be different than your bud's.


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

*Lean*

The 2 twist on each side I did actually has the wheel leaning badly the other way now but at full draw the string is fairly straight coming off the wheel now. The other thing that bothers me is when drawn tho it is coming straight off the wheel the wheel is not inline with the string. By this I dont mean lean I mean like the front of the wheel farthest farward (not the top) is leaning to the right. Is it possible I have a bad wheel or axle or bearing or something? I do have 2 of these bows so I am comparing them and other is fine so there is no hand torque issues ect.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

It's possible.
Sounds like something I'd bring to a Mathews dealer if possible. ?


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Cam Lean*

Is the yoke on the Matthews a "floating" yoke? (sorry, not familiar with that bow)

If so, your twists may "equalize" after several shots. You may want to serve it static, then twist/untwist. It will not move then......good luck..


----------



## Nacho2770 (Mar 13, 2007)

Mathews bows are supposed to have a little lean at rest.

As long as it is coming off straight at full draw it is fine.

If you put an arrow on the shelf side of wheel at rest the tip should be about 1/8th" from the string at the nocking point.

So if you looked at the string from the back of the bow your wheel should lean a little bit this way at rest "\". Not that much, just slightly. It is important that it is straight at full draw.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

at rest the the arrow is not supposed to run parallel with your string. should be around 1/8 off the side of the string at nocking point.


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

Nacho2770 said:


> Mathews bows are supposed to have a little lean at rest.
> 
> As long as it is coming off straight at full draw it is fine.
> 
> ...


This statement is not correct. Looking at the bow from behind(from shooting position) the idler wheel should lean slightly / to cause an arrow to lie just outside the nock.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

tag


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nuts and bolts has a great yoke tuning/rest tuning method. Search for KITCHEN SINK method. He just helped me with my Reezen too.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I just built a set of strings for a reezen 6.5, z7 and switchback. I set the idler straight at brace height and checked it at full draw on my hooter shooter and the idler was still straight. The reezen tuned a 1/4 nock high tear due to the arrows being a little weak. The z7 tuned perfect and punched a bullet hole. Haven't tuned the switchback yet but will today.

I don't usually have any trouble tuning the mathew solocams to get bullet holes. Just set the cam position and set the idler straight. Everything else will fall into place.


----------

